# Happy about this Purchase!



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

The review talks about price, but does not give the price.
Why do reviews on LJs continue to refuse to reveal the the MSRP and the price reviewer paid?
The cost of an item is one of the most important aspects of the review and buying decision process.
Until the reviews include costs/prices, all reviews are incomplete, near worthless and crapworth.

Justin, you did a good job but came up seriously short. Unfortunately, just like many other reviewers on LJ.

Best,
Peter


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

sorry! i didnt realize this was such an issue! $715.00 is what i paid…. hope that helps! 
i think posting the price is not really that important unless its an on going sale… or marked down somewhere! prices can vary from region to region!
a 2 day sale with 10% off doesnt really help anyone when its over!

sorry…. just my opinion!


----------



## thewoodmaster (Aug 29, 2009)

pineintheash is living up to his name! can't wait to get my hands on one of these saws!


----------



## steve3604 (Feb 28, 2008)

Got one couple years back and love it, but ya gotta chuck that dreadful blade and put on a timberwolf.

Steve, Indiana


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

My envy has me greener than the finish on your saw. Congrats and I look forward to hearing more as you get a chance to use it. I've been wanting one of these for quite a while but am forced to live vicariously through others until I get the chance to get my own.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice review Justin and good luck with the saw. Lucky you, for not having to lift the saw onto the cabinet. I had to solicit the assistance of a college-age neighbor! Got mine at Woodcraft too. Not sure I will ever use the light. To date it hasn't even had a bulb in it. Welcome to the 10-325 family! By the way, I also went from a benchtop BS and never knew about releasiing the tension on the blade. I learned on Lumberjocks that it should be released each time you finish with the machine.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Great news, glad everything worked out well and hope you continue to be happy with your decision.


----------



## FrankoManini (Oct 10, 2008)

I have this saw and it rocks. You will love it more and more every time you fire it up. One thing I would like to know is which Carter accessory did you get (Part #??). The stock guides are a bit difficult to fine tune. That's the only thing I would complain about. But worth every penny and blows the competition away.


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Hope it cuts wood as much as it beautifies your shop.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I took a hard look at this saw before I bought my 18" Jet. This Rikon has to be one of the best 14" resaw machines there is. I like the fact that you do not need a riser block with this machine to have real resaw capacity.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Justin;

I have the Rikon BS and, like Franko's comment above, it gets better everytime I use it. This has been a real learning experieince as this is my first bandsaw. Don't know how I have got along without one for so long.

I have not had any issue with the stock guides at all. You will really like the Timberwolf Blades.

Thanks for the great review Justin and don't worry about the "critics".

Good Luck!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I also have this saw and love it. It is my second BS, and is just a pleasure to use.

I also think that reporting the price paid should not be a big deal, or even mentioned. I don't see why Pine constantly asks this question when google will answer it quicker. It seems to be a big deal to him, and belittles everyone who doesn't agree.

I am glad that you like it. The Carter kit sounds interesting. I did not know they made one for this machine.

Thanks for the review,
Steve


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank guys for the support and feedback!

here is the Carter Kit that i purchased at Woodcraft… they also came out with a new kit that has fine adjustments here is the link

i have heard that the stock guides were a pain to adjust…. since the Carter Kit was on sale i decided to give them a try… and after installing it an playing around with the adjustment i cant complain! they are pretty easy to setup!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the links. Those look sweet.

This was the first time I had a saw with the blade tension remover lever. As you know it is in back of the machine, and not easily apparent to you that you left it un-tensioned. To remind myself that it is not tensioned, I attach a bright orange spring clamp to the blade when I leave the machine in this state. It works as a great and easy reminder to me to not turn it on without re-tensioning the blade.

Steve


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

thats a great idea! will do that SPalm! 
i know that as mucha s i remember the tension is not on i will forget! i would rather not forget!


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Another satisfied Rikon owner. Congrats on your new investment. Do all BS blades scream? I replaced the stock one last year with an Olson. It's set up correct and the tension is right. I heard that the squealing is due to the quality of the blade. It seems to cut fine, but that squealing gets on a guys nerves. I am thinking on trying a wood slicer or a timber wolf.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Justin, I do something similar to Steve that I learned from an LJ post. Using an old ID badge holder on a lanyard, I wrote "tension" on a piece of cardboard and inserted it in the holder. I draped it around the BS column and place it in front of the on/off switch. If I go to turn the saw on the badge is in the way, reminding me to put the tension on the blade. This is of course assuming I remembered to loosen the tension and put the badge in place. Just something else to consider.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Justin.


----------



## FrankoManini (Oct 10, 2008)

Joe,

Bandsaw blades shouldn't squeal. Check EVERYTHING for clearances. Guides, channels, make sure nothing is stuck anywhere. Offcuts can get jammed in all kinds of places. Under the table, there is a piece of black plastic just above the the guides. Sometimes this can be rubbing against the blade and make a squeal. Check that all the roller bearings have about 10-20 thou of clearance too.

I suspect you've got a bearing running against the blade all the time.


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

*corey jolly:* i did have an issue with the fence sticking up…. i messed around with the 2 bolts that hold the fence to the table and got the fence to laydown! but when i tighten the 2 bolts down it draws itself back down and i cant keep it in the correct position! i tried and tried but it moves everytime… maybe there is something in the casting on the underside of the table that needs filed down? i will have to check it out… if all else fails i guess i will stick with the spacers! no harm done!

i havent noticed the BS blade screaming! although i noctice upon shut down the weld on the blade seems to catch one of the bearings on the guides every once and while… thats about it thought!


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Frank, 
The blade is not squealing all the time only when cutting. I set and re-set my upper and lower guides. There is no wood trapped either. I read that a poor quality blade will make the squealing sound, but don't know that for a fact.

I set bearings a credit card away from the blade.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

I too had to put up with one of those benchtop BS for years. Picked up a 14in Ridgid a few years ago, after setting it up I grab some scrap and just cut a bunch of squigglly lines, giggling the whole time.

HAVE FUN


----------



## FrankoManini (Oct 10, 2008)

Joe,

I see, the blade is probably squeling when it contacts the bearings then. Sometimes rounding the back of the b lade will help too. You dio this using a tool that looks klike a coarse sharpening stone on a stick.

I have a couple good books on bandsaws, and they both state that bearings should be adjusted to within the thickness of a folded dollar bill. Of course, we don't have $1 bills in Canada, so I have to use a fiver!


----------



## FrankoManini (Oct 10, 2008)

one other note to the gang, I've removed the little plate that blocks the dust extraction port. It is held in place with three spot welds, and is behind the lower wheel. Clearly this is a "lawyers modification" as it would protect anyone from sticking their hands into the wheels from behind the saw if you were not running a DC system at the time. My BS is permanently attached to my DC, so it's not an issue to me. If it was, one could add a piece of coarse mesh for protection.

Removing this plate increased the dust extraction remarkably. 5 minutes with my Dremel cut-off wheel and a few whacks with a cold chisel and it's like a new saw!


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

i noticed the plate over the dust port and thought it was pretty silly! but i figured it was like you said a "lawyer mod"...... whenever i get a DC system i will most likely make some modifications my self!


----------



## FrankoManini (Oct 10, 2008)

I bet removing the plate and plugging in a shop vac would get you 50% of the way there.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on the new purchase and happy Band Sawing and stay safe…Blkcherry


----------



## remy97 (Feb 23, 2010)

you are LLLLLUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKEEEEEYYYYY! i only have a tabletop craftsman si i dont use i much


----------



## baldeaglebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

I picked up the same Rikon during the same 2 day sale so my story is the same as yours. I tried the stock blade then quickly went down and bought a timberwolf while the sale was still on. Made a huge difference. I also have a sign over the start switch to remind me to re-tension the blade. The only other thing I did that was not mentioned here is I bunged the light to the frame to keep it up and somewhat in position. It works fine for material that is less then 6" tall. I must admit I really enjoyed resawing some 12" maple I have just for the fun of it.


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

Not even on year and mine is now useless. I found out why I could never get the blades to track properly thus vibration. The bolt that hole the bottom axle in place are stripped. The 6 o'clock position bolt on mine slipped out in use and ruined a 3/4 new blade as it cut into the door.

Yup - the frame itself is stripped out not the bolt. I can wriggle the bolt in and out with my fingers (not turning it - just wiggling)

To top it off - this part of the frame is tapped before its welded to the frame.

My saw is now a very large and expensive paperweight.


----------



## baldeaglebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember reading(I think on this site) about this problem. If I remember correctly, you need to contact Rikon and they send you out a "fix it" kit. I don't remember all the details but I do remember a call to Rikon fixed the problem for some people. It was a particular run of equipment that caused the problem. You might be one of the lucky ones that got one of those machines. Good luck!


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

i agree with baldeaglebaby! 
there is a post here somewhere that shows the same issues and soulutions!
call up rikon and ask them about it… they should either send u the fix or replace the whole thing!!


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

To update I did call Rikon and they offered to replace the unit. Lets see if they follow up on that. They have been pleasent to deal with but are having problems with the logistics of getting me a machine to Canada.

I will follow up here with the result. If they do indeed replace the machine than thats something isnt it?

It appears they did have a run of units where the wheels need severe adjustment and is to much to ask of the 4 bolt system in use. A bolt can hold things but mine needs such a torque upwards from the 6 o'clock bolt I cannot see how anyone would expect it not to fail. Very likely a challenge with their producer in China. It can be tough to get those factories to follow protocol and unfortunately unless they produce in China they cannot compete in todays market.

If a replacement comes that doesnt need such severe adjustment that would be excellent as the saw is a great idea. 13" resaw is why I bought it.


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

thats good news so far! 
hopefully they can get the shipping to canada figured out!! i havent had to deal with rikon yet.. fingers crossed but i hear that they have very good customer service! where did you buy it? if you purchased it at a woodcraft or similar maybe you can work something out with the retailer to have it shipped there? it may be easier for them to ship to a business rather an individuals home? just a thought?

I hearwhat you are saying about maunfacturing in China… my company produces in china and i deal with that kind of stuff nearly everyday!! we have a 3rd party quality control team that checks our products because you cant trust the chinese factories in house QC! Also if a factory isnt hurting for business its hard to challenge them! unfortunately they can just walk away and there is nothing you can do!

good luck on getting that new unit!! keep us posted!


----------



## FrankoManini (Oct 10, 2008)

Lashing,

Maybe there's a US address that is close to you that you can have the saw shipped to. Perhaps someone you trust on this site or a friend or relative? I've done this many times and it's always worked our. Companies seem to dislike shipping across the US/Canada border fo some reason.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice set up and a beautiful looking girl/wife well done.lol .Alistair


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

I will be exchanging the frame at the Woodcraft store I bought it. Pain in the behind but at least Rikon is taking action. Rod at Rikon has not been full of excuses either which is refreshing. He seems straight up as others have mentioned. When I get the new frame I'll post the results.


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellent news! 
I know it would be better if you didnt have to deal with it at all, but at least the people at Rikon are being straight forward and not giving you the run around!


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

I got a new saw from Rikon and its just as finicky as the old one. This saw requires readjustment of everything anytime you change blades or anything at all. The now one starting runnign at half speen and I found the wheel that attached to the motor … the set screw and shoe fell out there nothing was holding it but friction. Good thing those parts didnt get sucked up.

When it works it works but its not a 5 star saw. Its maybe a 2.5 star saw. For casual home use only.


----------

